# Mixed breed?



## thepitman (Oct 28, 2013)

so this is my pit and I'm wondering what she might be mixed with? She's about 7 months and 30 pounds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

She looks Like a fine dog, Love the ears!! If I were you I wouldn't worry about what she's mixed with.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Who knows what she's mixed with but man I love those ears!!!!!  super cute girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Who knows what she's mixed with but man I love those ears!!!!!  super cute girl!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She looks like a pariah dog mix.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah it could really be anything! She is really cute!!!!


----------



## APitBullMommy (Oct 15, 2013)

What a cutie and LOVE the ears :-D my pit is mixed with shar pei. The only thing that's shar pei on him is his curly tail and his coat is a bit rough to the touch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

